
Automata in the Ancient World (2007) - Hooke
http://cabinet-of-wonders.blogspot.com/2007/07/automata-in-ancient-world.html
======
est
Hero's robot video is interesting

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyQIo9iS_z0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyQIo9iS_z0)

